# Bela Bartok



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Great composer is music for strings, percussions and celesta is quite something of a rare beauty very haunting at time, may i says grim, strangely enought is music travel me in a remote place in europe, were they were tale of vampires ect.All do i know Bartók not romanian, it sound carpatian(in a strange way) and would fit in a Dracula movie whit Christopher lee(of course).But this is my opinion nothing more, we all interpreted music differently.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That was my introduction to Bela Bartok, and it was quite an introduction. It seems to pop up in the movies, the most famous being The Shining and that goofy dance of despair in Being John Malkovich, so it seems to have had a similar effect on others.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Indeed a haunting work. I used the opening segment of this Bartok music as the incidental soundtrack to accompany several scenes (including the opening scene) in a production of Robinson Jeffers's _Medea_ which I directed some years ago. Something about the flavor of that music matched well with the witch of Colchis, Medea.

Imagine that music coming on in a dark theatre. As the lights slowly come up to half bright, an old woman, garbed in a filthy cloak, is kneeling on a sandy ground in front of a crumbling palace. She tosses a handful of bones onto the floor, reading the pattern they make as a sort of omen of the future. She does this several times. She then utters those opening lines about the fears she has about Medea and Jason. "I wish the long ship Argo had never passed that perilous channel between the Symplegades, I wish the pines that made her mast and her oars still waved in the wind on Mount Pelion ..." Believe me, it worked quite effectively.


----------

